# New Camera Need Advice



## adirondackmike (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a Canon Rebel T2i coming
It comes with 2 lens 18-35 and a 75-300 i'm sure they are just basic lens.

My question is i'm use to a point and shoot, my brother has a Nikon DLSR and I liked it, so thats why i upgraded
what other lens should i have, i take alot of nature shots, but also do the birthday and holiday thing and some macro photos as well.

and what about the filter stuff...,  just some basic ones to have on hand.


Thanks Mike


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 8, 2012)

Just play around with those and you'll learn what they can and can't do.  When you find things you can't do that you want to then you'll have a better idea of what you need.  Until you've done that it's any one's guess what may work best for you.  I mean we can spend your theoretical money all day long, but it won't help you much at this point.  Between those two lenses you can cover a very good amount of territory, so you have an excellent place to start and learn from.


----------



## adirondackmike (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, You are very right I should explore what I have and figure out what I'm lacking... Keep it simple and expand from their.


Thanks again Mike


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2012)

Exactly as said above. One thing, If it wasn't to late to change your purchase, the Nikon equivalent of the 550d would give you an option to swap gear with your brother


----------



## KenC (Mar 9, 2012)

You could get a 50/1.8 for indoor ambient light photos and for shallow DOF when you want it for nature shots, and also to see if you like working with prime lenses.  It will only cost you about $100 these days.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree with that the others are saying.  Use what you have for a while.  After that, you'll have a much better idea of what you will want /need next.

The 50mm F1.8 is an often recommended lens, and for good reason.  It's very cheap and it has pretty good glass (good image quality)...but it is still a 'cheap' lens...and on the lower end of the quality scale.  But what it gives you, that you'll be lacking, is a large maximum aperture, which is very handy to have in your bag.

You may find yourself using your camera's flash.  And the pop-up/built-in flash is far from ideal.  In that case, you may want to invest in an accessory flash, like the 430EX.


----------



## adirondackmike (Mar 9, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Exactly as said above. One thing, If it wasn't to late to change your purchase, the Nikon equivalent of the 550d would give you an option to swap gear with your brother



I thought about that but his stuff is kinda old, but maybe his lens would of worked humm,


----------



## adirondackmike (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I agree with that the others are saying. Use what you have for a while. After that, you'll have a much better idea of what you will want /need next.
> 
> The 50mm F1.8 is an often recommended lens, and for good reason. It's very cheap and it has pretty good glass (good image quality)...but it is still a 'cheap' lens...and on the lower end of the quality scale. But what it gives you, that you'll be lacking, is a large maximum aperture, which is very handy to have in your bag.
> 
> You may find yourself using your camera's flash. And the pop-up/built-in flash is far from ideal. In that case, you may want to invest in an accessory flash, like the 430EX.



my brother has a great flash with his camera i wonder if it will fit on a canon and i will check out the 50mm f1.8 lens 


Thanks Guys

Mike


----------



## adirondackmike (Mar 9, 2012)

KenC said:


> You could get a 50/1.8 for indoor ambient light photos and for shallow DOF when you want it for nature shots, and also to see if you like working with prime lenses. It will only cost you about $100 these days.



Thanks I will check one out

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 10, 2012)

adirondackmike said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that the others are saying. Use what you have for a while. After that, you'll have a much better idea of what you will want /need next.
> ...


Canon and Nikon use the standard size hotshoe (Sony doesn't), but the technology/communication is different.  You could take a Nikon flash (or one made to work with Nikon) and put it on your camera, but it would only work in manual mode (no auto metering or extra features).  

If you have a Canon camera, you will want a Canon flash (or one that is 'dedicated' to Canon).

Unless you are using off-camera flash, then manual flash is pretty easy and common....so any brand could work.


----------



## adirondackmike (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike,


Didn't know that lol 

well guess i put a flash on the want list



Thank MIke


----------

